
Are U.S. Millennial Men Just as Sexist as Their Dads? - bootload
https://hbr.org/2016/06/are-u-s-millennial-men-just-as-sexist-as-their-dads
======
mpbm
"If these characterizations are even close to accurate, we should expect the
pervasive, damaging biases against women leaders to diminish substantially, if
not end entirely, once Millennials assume positions of economic, academic, and
political power"

Their premise is flawed. They're assuming causation. It's entirely possible
that even if every single person was honestly free of all biases, and had been
for a long time, that we wouldn't see an equal percentage of every group in
every domain.

All it would take would be something like preference, where males just tend to
want to be CEOs more than females, for males to be "overrepresented" the same
way if women tend to want to be day care supervisors more than men they will
be "overrepresented."

Then, as soon as one group tends to do a thing more, the natural human
inclination to simplify and summarize will result in heuristics that are
largely indistinguishable from prejudice.

------
VeejayRampay
I think any cultural bias takes more than a generation to go away. As hard as
anyone tries to make a conscious effort, millenials have been brought up by
people who were still to some degree perpetuating ancient prejudice against
given groups of people, which did impact them as a child in pernicious ways.

The key I think is to try to recognize one's biases and work towards keeping
them in check, while working proactively to smooth the social rapport with all
other human beings, so that newer generations will in turn be less impacted by
said sexism, racism, etc.

